# City Hall Islamabad, Pakistan - Ahed Associates



## Ovais (Apr 30, 2009)

*Managing Architect*: Ejaz Ahed
*Principal Architect:* Arshad Kamal
*Ahed Associates (Karachi - Pakistan)*
Client: Capital Development Authority {CDA}
Plot size: 800’ x 280’ (5.14 Acres)
Built-up Area: 1.5 Million Sqft.
Height: 310`-0" No. of Blocks: 4 Office
Floors: Variable
Parking Floors: 10 Storey Block
Location: Mauve Area, G-8/4, Islamabad - Pakistan

*Project Team:**
* Umair Shaikh (Architect), Aleem Khan (Architect), Sana Sajjad (Architect), Syed Muhammad Ovais (Visualizer), Sadiq Ali (Visualizer) Faraz Khan (Draftsman), Umair Siddiqui (Draftsman), Atif Ali (Draftsman), Ali Abbas (Draftsman), Zeshan Ahmed (Draftsman), Abdul Haiy (Draftsman)



*Night View - City Hall Islamabad*











*Main Perspective View - City Hall Islamabad*











*Main Perspective View - City Hall Islamabad*











*Plaza Level - City Hall Islamabad*











*Plaza Level - City Hall Islamabad*











*Public Lobby - City Hall Islamabad*











*Public Lobby - City Hall Islamabad*


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Not bad.


----------



## WMS (Nov 20, 2005)

Very bad.


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

herz another view


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks nice in gray, and utter crap in brown.


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz (May 31, 2008)

I like its design. It's pretty cool!


----------



## Ovais (Apr 30, 2009)

*Updated Views*

by the way it has been updated for your info, you've got the oldest one.
Thanks for noticing Dear.


----------



## taseer121 (Aug 10, 2008)

This new design looks very smart from all aspects, i'll give it 5/5.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the interiors far more than the exterior.


----------



## Ovais (Apr 30, 2009)

*City Hall Islamabad - More Views*

*City Hall Islamabad - Aerial View*

*







*


*City Hall Islamabad - Aerial View*











*City Hall Islamabad - Plaza Level*











*City Hall Islamabad - Parking Block*











*City Hall Islamabad - Plaza Aerial View*


----------



## Umair Siddiqui (May 15, 2009)

*Its Marvellous*

Its Marvellous.. I Don't have words to explain about this project...


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

More renderings and video on this link: http://maleemk.blogspot.com/2010/12/city-hall-islamabad-capital-development.html

:cheers:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Like one of the worst 80s nightmares. Utter horrible crap. uke:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^Exactly that, reminds me of the 70ties-80ties crap we build in Europe back then :s 
Why can't they make a nice building as a townhall? and what's wrong with the current?

It also reminds me of buildings that Louis I. Khan made in the 70ties but he did it 100times better. I do like the slanted roofs of the towers.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Reminds me of my hometown - Kaunas - standing commy era unfinished building


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

The most beautiful building in the world.


----------



## kaligraffi (Aug 20, 2011)

What a terrible design. Exceedingly and unattractively angular (an aesthetic extended even to the pool for whatever reason) IMO.


----------

